# apartment design help



## betsy2013 (Nov 1, 2014)

I live in the worst place, in terms of interior decorating. Dingy tan everything. Carpet, linoleum, cabinets are all tan. And every wall in the place is covered in a beige textured wall paper. All the trim and built in shelving is either plastic that they tried to make look like wood or pliewood covered in laminate. To boot there is no natural light EVER. It is tiny so the two of us are wedged in here. We want a bigger bed, but there literally would not be room for it. 

My husband is insisting that we stay here for another year, until we can buy our own property, but I can't stand it the way is, so I need some ideas for design. 

The textured wall paper makes any kind of temporary wall treatment out of the question. And the dingy tan color scheme makes anything modern I try to bring in (new window treatments, wall decor, rugs, pillows, etc.) look ridiculous. I hear all these people complaining about plain white walls, but I am envious of a blank slate!

HELP?!?!


----------



## emmyshaw (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello betsy2013. I really understand how small-spaced & dull apartments sometimes can stress you out. Had this problem before when I was living a small apartment. The first thing you have to do is to make a bigger space out of that small space/ room that you have. There are a lot of storage solutions you can use to store stuff that you have to move out from your room. Ditch things that you won't be needing. You can also use the space under your stairs (if there is any) & bed and make it a storage area. As for the wall colors, you can go with either shades of green or blue to give it a calmer & brighter look.


----------

